# Topics > Arts > Music >  Shimi (aka Travis), smart musical robot, Tovbot Inc., Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Tovbot Inc.

Designer - Media Innovation Lab

"Shimi - A Smart Musical Robot For Your Smartphone" on Kickstarter

Artist - Mason Bretan

----------


## Airicist

Travis Dances to the Star Wars Cantina Band 

Published on May 25, 2012




> Georgia Tech's Travis is a smart-phone enabled, robotic musical companion that can respond to and enhance musical experiences. The first application developed for Travis allows the robot to listen to and analyze rhythms played by humans and respond by choosing songs with similar beat and tempo from the phone music library. The robot then dances to the music using a set of expressive gestures that fit the desired tempo and genre. Travis was developed in collaboration with Media Innovation Lab at the Interdisciplinary Center in Herzelia, Israel.

----------


## Airicist

The Shimi Band 

Published on Jun 18, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Tovbot's Shimi 

Published on Jun 20, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Shimi: Georgia Tech's New Robotic Musician 

Published on Jun 25, 2012




> Shimi, a musical companion developed by Georgia Tech's Center for Music Technology, recommends songs, dances to the beat and keeps the music pumping based on listener feedback. The smartphone-enabled, one-foot-tall robot is billed as an interactive "musical buddy."

----------


## Airicist

Article "Musical Robot Companion Enhances Listener Experience"

by Jason Maderer and Liz Klipp
June 26, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Shimi A Smart Musical Robot For Your iPhone 

Published on Sep 11, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Shimi the rockin' robot boogies to your beat 

Published on Sep 12, 2012




> Sept. 11 - If you're looking for a musical soul mate who understands your unique taste in tunes and rocks to your rhythms, you might soon be in luck. Scientists at Georgia Tech are about to commercialize Shimi, their dancing robot, an android designed to put glide in your stride. Ben Gruber reports.

----------


## Airicist

Shimi robot's new voice

Published on Mar 15, 2019

----------

